# spinning top kit



## Dalecamino (Oct 25, 2012)

Has anyone made any of these spinning top kits? Where would I find the right size blank? Says it's 4' x 2-1/4" 

Ball Bearing Spinning Top Kit (10mm) at Penn State Industries

Not having seen instructions yet, how is it mounted to your lathe. My cousin wants me to make three of them for his grand kids. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Oct 25, 2012)

FYI you don't actually need a kit to make one.  There are a few youtube videos and websites that'll walk you through the process.  [my search results].

AK


----------



## Rick P (Oct 25, 2012)

I have not made any of the gyroscopic tops......but I have made several more traditional tops. They are fun to turn and even more fun to play with! Kids are still kids new things that move still are fun and most of the best toys still lack batteries.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've made those - I think PSI links to my You-tube video that shows how to spin it.

How to spin a PSI PKTOP2 self-winding top - YouTube

I learned not to make them out of too small a blank. 4inch diameter is plenty large but 2 is two small - there just isn't enough weight to have enough inertia for it to spin very long.  If you can't find a large enough blank you can laminate some different woods together.  it's sorta neat to see how the appearance changes when the tops spins.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 25, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> FYI you don't actually need a kit to make one.  There are a few youtube videos and websites that'll walk you through the process.  [my search results].
> 
> AK


Thanks for the footwork Andrew. I'll take a look at those. Cousin has his mind set on the PSI kits, and I'd rather not waist my time trying to change it. Just wanted to do some advance planning, as far as how these things are mounted for turning. Although, I may make some of the other types for my own grand kids.



Rick P said:


> I have not made any of the gyroscopic tops......but I have made several more traditional tops. They are fun to turn and even more fun to play with! Kids are still kids new things that move still are fun and most of the best toys still lack batteries.


Rick, I totally agree with you. Thanks.



hilltopper46 said:


> I've made those - I think PSI links to my You-tube video that shows how to spin it.
> 
> How to spin a PSI PKTOP2 self-winding top - YouTube
> 
> I learned not to make them out of too small a blank. 4inch diameter is plenty large but 2 is two small - there just isn't enough weight to have enough inertia for it to spin very long.  If you can't find a large enough blank you can laminate some different woods together.  it's sorta neat to see how the appearance changes when the tops spins.


Thanks Tony, I did see that video. Pretty cool. I have some wood coming from a friend, who is bailing me out yet, again.:biggrin: I wanted to make them the same, so the kids don't fight for the nicest one. But, they probably will anyway.


----------



## papaturner (Oct 25, 2012)

Chuck I made a number of them and actually enjoyed the project. As for the blanks I cut my own for some walnut I had and some sapele.
Good luck with the project.


----------



## TerryDowning (Oct 25, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> FYI you don't actually need a kit to make one.  There are a few youtube videos and websites that'll walk you through the process.  [my search results].
> 
> AK



Thanks Andrew,

Now I have ideas for my young nephews.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 25, 2012)

papaturner said:


> Chuck I made a number of them and actually enjoyed the project. As for the blanks I cut my own for some walnut I had and some sapele.
> Good luck with the project.



Thanks Perry. Did you attach them to a faceplate to turn them?


----------



## Rmartin (Oct 25, 2012)

If you look at the product instructions, they turn just like pens. Hole drilled all the way through, with the tip and top pressed in.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Richard. I'll go have another look. Maybe I can turn between centers.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 25, 2012)

Well ok then....mystery solved  Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## papaturner (Oct 25, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> papaturner said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck I made a number of them and actually enjoyed the project. As for the blanks I cut my own for some walnut I had and some sapele.
> ...



no I used a mandrel with bushings. The blank drills and has a short tube.
Hope this bit of info helps.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 25, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Has anyone made any of these spinning top kits? Where would I find the right size blank? Says it's 4' x 2-1/4"
> 
> Ball Bearing Spinning Top Kit (10mm) at Penn State Industries
> 
> Not having seen instructions yet, how is it mounted to your lathe. My cousin wants me to make three of them for his grand kids. Thanks for any help.


 
Chuck, that is the overall dimension. You only need a 2 1/4" x 1 1/2" blanks for the top.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Perry and Billy, I'm all set now, after a closer look. Duh...


----------

